# Noah's just eaten chewing gum, help?



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Noahs just swallowed a chewed up glob of chewing gum off the floor, literally 3 minutes into the walk.
I tried to get it of him but he just attacked me as he usually does and gulped.

What do I do now? will it pass through?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I would ring your vet ASAP for advice, sugar free chewing gum has an artificial sweetener in it called Xylitol. In dogs it can cause a sudden drop in blood sugar sometimes as quickly as 30 minutes but as long as 12 hours after ingestion. Vomiting is usually the first sign of toxicity. I'm sure he will be ok as it wasn't a fresh piece of gum out of a packet but I'd still ring vets for peace of mind.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

He will likely be fine, but as Lisa stated, sugar free gums containing xylitol are highly toxic to dogs. It's most likely that since the gum was already chewed, most of the artificial sweetener was gone from it. I would watch him for the next few hours. If he starts showing any abnormal signs, take him to the vet immediately.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

waiting on a call back from vets, he is such a pain in the arse 
wish people didn't litter, slobs ugh.

editedit:
vets said just to keep an eye on him ;(


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

heartagram said:


> waiting on a call back from vets, he is such a pain in the arse
> wish people didn't litter, slobs ugh.
> 
> editedit:
> vets said just to keep an eye on him ;(


Thanks for letting us know, I'm sure he will be fine and yes you are right they are a pain in the a**e, lol there's always something to worry about isn't there. X


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It will probably pass quickly, some dogs will eat anything!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My niece did that when she was four. Picked up somebody's chewed up disgusting gum and put it in her mouth. My sister was calling the pediatrician worried about some disease. I mean seriously..how hard is it to find a tiny piece of paper to wrap your gum in or throw it in a bin? It has to go on the street? 

I have taught my daughter not to spit gum out on the street for exactly this reason. An animal can eat it. 

If the gum was already chewed up, I doubt there was much left in it to affect the doggy, but still, I can understand your concern. Does he know the "leave it" command? Kalisee learned it very quickly but I still watch her like a hawk because she still eats stuff and if I don't catch her quick enough she will gobble it. If I say leave it, she spits it out. Sometimes she brings me stuff she knows she is not supposed to have, like a shoe or a book, and will drop it in front of me..so she will get her treat. 

I hope your baby is not affected (probably wont be) and if you ever catch a litterbug in the act, you give them a piece of your mind!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I think the majority of it has gone through him thankfully =_= vile stuff.

We're in the process of the leave it command but he had it in his mouth before I had seen it and I had nothing to tempt a swap at the time  
Going to really focus on that command now lol, he has been very good so far learning but gum,tissues and anything that are a high choke hazard seem to be favorites and highly prized.

Really wish some people in this country weren't so lazy and disgusting. I know so many people when they visit here are shocked at how dirty and littered our streets are, gum should be banned imo! would solve the mess and situations like these with little people and doggies!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is late to be of any use now. When Rico eats something that is dangerous but not caustic , I induce vomitting. Usually a dose of 5 ml/5 cc of Hydrogen peroxide (in a syringe) will bring up whatever it was. sometimes it takes a bit more. If he hasn't vomitted in say 5 minutes I'd give a bit more. I now adivise doing this procedure int he bath tub. You can easily identify the subject in question and see how much of it there is, it contains the mess and the little one will be safely in view.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

hiya
Can you look at the ingredient list on the bubble gum and tell me what the main ingredients are? Xylitol? Mannitol? Just sugar?

When did she eat it? If it has been awhile, is she having any clinical signs?

The main ingredient for sugar free gum is Xylitol (common in sugar-free gums and can act like insulin to a dog, even leading to death if not treated quickly!).

Get her to the vet ASAP
GOOD LUCK HUNNI XXXXXXXX
hopefully it will be a false alarm xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the concern, seems to be no ill effects and it has all passed through him now, I hope >_>;

I have no idea what type it was, it was on the ground wasn't mine lol.


----------

